# What a difference 33mm makes



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

So today I took delivery of a Mazzer Major Electronic.

This is all but brand spanking new from a contact who knew a cafe that sadly never got round to fully opening. You may remember that having used a Super Jolly before I wasnt that impressed, thinking it was similar to the Mignon in taste. The Major however is a different ball game. Stepping up from 50mm burrs to 83mm make a huge difference. I am still fine tuning the grind but it really has made a difference to taste in the cup. The Mignon I always thought opened up flavours within the bean, and I do still think that it is a great little grinder, the Major just explodes those flavours open.

It is a monster! In bean chomping ability and size which rather dwarfs the Mignon. You need to be serious to get something this big, but I guess that is all of us on here









I will follow up with a more comprehensive review in a few weeks once I've learnt all the ins and outs. Its going to be a sleepless weekend getting to grips with it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks good, and now that's someone that actually believes a grinder is more important than the machine,which of course is absolutely correct. . Fair play mate , well jealous


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheers man. Yes, the classic is capable or producing excellent shots, its just a bit more work to get something near consistency. I will probably upgrade one day, but not one day soon as it is still ticking over like a workhorse banging out shots that are only going to get better under the Major's orders!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Great stuff. It doesn't actually look too huge, either. Around the same height as Senor Classic?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

painty said:


> Great stuff. It doesn't actually look too huge, either. Around the same height as Senor Classic?


Actually yes I was quite happy with that. I did all the measuring up but still feared it was going to be mahoosive, just goes to show that without hoppers they aren't actually that tall. It does make poor old Mignon look like a toy in comparison


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

finally someone realises that they do fit and they are no that big, hooray, nich grinder as well, be great to get some stuff up as I have always said with a fab grinder and an entry level machine you can get fab coffee, but not the other way around


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Using those single boiler machines like the gaggia and the silvia , you have to learn the skills quickly to get good coffee all the time . The skills Will stand you on good stead if and when you upgrade , along with the grinder !


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new grinder.

Quality piece of kit


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice grinder mate.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks great - IMO the Mazzer on demands are much more appealing than the dosers, but usually cost much much more. Didn't really like the Mazzer doser mech at the grind off - give me an Anfim any day.


----------

